# Tkpenalty's [Q1 2008 Rev.2]



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

*Delete please*


================================
*Tkpenalty's [Q1 2008 Rev - 2.0]*
================================
Please click the links under to view system.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__1.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__2.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__3.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__4.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1322/__5.jpg

=================================
*Specifications*
=================================
Processor: Core 2 Duo E6300 @3.2Ghz
Memory: 2x1GB DDR1066 PQA @ DDR1099
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA P31 DS3L Rev 1.0 
Video Card: Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce 8800GT 512MB Ultra Durable 2 (GV-NX88T512HP (rev. 1.0))
Hard Drive(s): Western Digital WD 1600 SATAII 160GB
Power Supply: Coolermaster iGreen 600W SLi Certified
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Live! Audigy Value
Enclosure: ANTEC SOLO Sonata series Midi tower
Optical Drive: LG GSA H6N SATAII 
Cooling:
-AcceleroS1 mounted on 8800GT
-EzCool 120mm fan at hdd bay
-Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme CPU Cooler + 120mm AKASA AMBER series silent 120mm fan
-Thermalright HR-05 High Riser Northbridge Cooler
-Memory heatspreaders installed


=================================
*Modifications*
=================================
Here is an extensive list of modifications that have been performed to the system. Please note that they are *not* permanent modifications such as a paintjob or cutting of chassis, it is deemed unecessary by me, and far too impractical.

-Ezcool 120mm fan, attatched with zipties on the fan grille that is installed (unseen), you may see that one of the hdd bay's side clips are somewhat whiter; which is where the cable ziptie is.
-Cable management - if it counts
-Removed the front blanker plates as they were deemed to be redundant. Foam WAS packed. (however removed)
-Removed HDD LED, its a death ray
-Replaced PSU fan due to it being too loud
-Installed a heatsink on the Sound Blaster Live! Audigy (unseen)
-Extra cooling (explained above)

=================================
*Personal Comments*
=================================

This is basically a constantly revised build guys so take note. Several improvements have been made, the major one being that I have installed the 8800 in the system. Another is the fact that the AcceleroS1 is in a safer spot as well. Overall pretty much similar. 

Please Enjoy this guys and remember to comment when voting. Take note this is a public poll as well. 

_Sorry for the bad photography, camera went kaput before i got a chance to retake the photos, lol._ delete please


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2008)

2, you know the reasons 
you need some more mods there


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2008)

pt said:


> 2, you know the reasons
> you need some more mods there


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

pt said:


> 2, you know the reasons
> you need some more mods there



By the way on the scale of 1-10 thats 4/10 

EDIT: Moderator in invisible mode spotted


----------



## flashstar (Feb 1, 2008)

This is hardly worth an additional post. How does moving a few fans about count as modding? 

I want to see some real mods. Cut a hole in the top and add a vent, repaint the outside, and put in a side window.

4/10 for redundancy


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

flashstar said:


> This is hardly worth an additional post. How does moving a few fans about count as modding?
> 
> I want to see some real mods. Cut a hole in the top and add a vent, repaint the outside, and put in a side window.
> 
> 4/10 for redundancy



Its not supposed to be a mod. As I constantly stress, those are rather unecessary mods, this isnt the case mod gallery as well.


----------



## xvi (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice and clean. I think the airflow could use a little work, but I'm not completely sure how you'd go about fixing that. Maybe a second 80mm above the other one?

Oh! And I'd definitely try to rotate your CPU cooler (which, I must say, is a very nice cooler) 90 degrees so the exhaust is blowing to the rear exhaust fan. Your PSU doesn't need that extra heat. =/


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

xvi said:


> Nice and clean. I think the airflow could use a little work, but I'm not completely sure how you'd go about fixing that. Maybe a second 80mm above the other one?
> 
> Oh! And I'd definitely try to rotate your CPU cooler (which, I must say, is a very nice cooler) 90 degrees so the exhaust is blowing to the rear exhaust fan. Your PSU doesn't need that extra heat. =/



I tried but its 100% impossible. That PSU bar is in the way, unless I mod it (which will weaken the case significantly), that cooler wont be in the position i want it to be. Might eventually end up buying a V1000, or possibly a different motherboard with the socket that's shifted down slightly.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

Removed all my in case gallery entries, VERY fugging sick of some people who are inconsiderate.


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> By the way on the scale of 1-10 thats 4/10



precisely, there's not 1.5, and when rounding it's go up

but if you wan't a 1 just say so, and i will gladly give it


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

pt said:


> precisely, there's not 1.5, and when rounding it's go up
> 
> but if you wan't a 1 just say so, and i will gladly give it



You truly disgust me. Jeering me in such a fashion. I'm already in a bad mood frick this world is really ugh sometimes.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 1, 2008)

looks like he did. lolz. a 1 on the vote


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't see the pictures...


----------



## happita (Feb 1, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Can't see the pictures...



Yea, links are now broken me thinks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Shakes fist!*

GRRR!


----------



## pt (Feb 1, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> *You truly disgust me*. Jeering me in such a fashion. I'm already in a bad mood frick this world is really ugh sometimes.



thank you 
oh, and btw, 50% of those who voted didn't like it


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 1, 2008)

pt said:


> thank you
> oh, and btw, 50% of those who voted didn't like it



Oh right. If you didnt notice I deleted the entries already. Waiting for deletion of thread.


----------



## pt (Feb 2, 2008)

didn't notice
thanks for the info


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh the drama!


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Voting yourself a 5. Classy.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 2, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Voting yourself a 5. Classy.


----------

